# InspectorD



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2011)

Snowing up your way? BEAUTIFUL fall day here in mid-TN. Sunny, 60, going to Centennial Park to watch my son-in-law do a concert there. 

AHHH the sunny south. Gotta love it.:


----------



## isola96 (Oct 29, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:
			
		

> Snowing up your way? BEAUTIFUL fall day here in mid-TN. Sunny, 60, going to Centennial Park to watch my son-in-law do a concert there.
> 
> AHHH the sunny south. Gotta love it.:



Thanks for rubbing that in oldog... It's a flipping blizzard in NY here ?!? Lol

Sent from my iPhone iOS5


----------



## JTGP (Oct 29, 2011)

70's here in Florida

Flip flops and shorts.....ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2011)

Sure, you guys are happy now that the heat wave is over.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Inspector got stuck in a snow drift walking back in from the little house out back.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 2, 2011)

It's cooling down here in Texas. It's welcome relief.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 6, 2011)

SHITE BATMAN.......I think I plugged in the wrong adapter....all the power went out in the state??

Back in OZ... I have it pretty good here. For the 8 days without power, I have a generator, a woodstove, and lots of ...um, er ...gas.

Total mess up here honestly, I have been cutting loading and burning for the last 8 days.Non stop. I also have the 80 acres...lots to do. The boys have no school again tommorrow, and probably not till Wednesday, then Thursday and Friday are holidays.. then comes Saturday, I think I will call it, National fried parent day.

Good to be back.:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> SHITE BATMAN.......I think I plugged in the wrong adapter....all the power went out in the state??QUOTE]
> 
> What did I tell you about trying to reconfigure the power grid.
> 
> Seriously, glad all is well and good to have you back. Pays to be prepared, huh.


----------



## bighill (Nov 7, 2011)

nice! what kind of music does your son-in-law play?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 7, 2011)

bighill said:


> nice! what kind of music does your son-in-law play?



He plays lead guitar for a Group called Pearl Heart, also plays for The Lava Girls and does some solo stuff. Mostly Country Rock.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 8, 2011)

JTGP said:


> 70's here in Florida
> 
> Flip flops and shorts.....ahhhhhhhhhh



About the same over here,  minus the beach


----------

